# I smoked a llama because I'm NOT a homosexual



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I stole this off another site. 

Type out the sentence you end up with and post it here!

*Pick the month you were born:*

January--I kicked
February--I loved
March--I smoked
April--I dry humped
May--I choked on
June--I murdered
July--I did the Macarena with
August--I had lunch with
September--I danced with
October--I sang to
November--I yelled at
December--I ran over

*Pick the day (number) you were born on:*

1-------a birdbath
2-------a monster
3-------a phone
4-------a fork
5-------a Mexican
6-------a gangster
7-------my cell phone
8-------my dog
9-------my best friends' boyfriend
10-------my neighbor
11-------my science teacher
12-------a banana
13-------a fireman
14-------a stuffed animal
15-------a goat
16-------a pickle
17-------your mom
18-------a spoon
19-------myself
20-------a baseball bat
21-------a ninja
22-------Chuck Norris
23-------a noodle
24-------a squirrel
25-------a football player
26-------my sister
27-------my brother
28-------an ipod
29-------a permanent marker
30-------a llama
31-------A homeless guy

*Pick the color of shirt you are wearing:*

White----------because I'm cool like that
Black-----------because that's how I roll.
Pink------------because I'm NOT a homosexual.
Red------------because the voices told me to.
Blue-----------because I'm sexy and I do what I want. 
Green---------because I hate myself.
Purple---------because I'm cool.
Gray----------because I was drunk . 
Yellow--------because someone offered me 1,000,000 dollars . 
Orange-------because I hate my family.
Brown--------because I was high.
Other-------because I'm a ninja.
None--------because I cant control myself .


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I dry humped a banana because I'm cool like that.:blush:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I loved your mom because that's how I roll.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

I dry humped myself because I was drunk.


Yeah, that sounds about right.


----------



## mdaz75 (Apr 16, 2006)

I loved Chuck Norris because I'm cool like that.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

I sang to a gangster because that's how I roll.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

I smoked a bannana because I can't control myself


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I murdered my cell phone because I'm sexy and I do what I want.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

I sang to a ninja because I'm sexy and I do what I want.

I think there will be an excess of sexy and I do what i want thing due to blue.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

I loved my best friends' boyfriend because I hate myself.

:blink: WTF???


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

I loved a stuffed animal because I can't control myself. B:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 25, 2005)

I smoked by best friend's boyfriend because I'm sexy and I do what I want.

Hmmm...


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

I choked on a banana because I'm sexy and I do what I want...



Pretty funny Dunny..... Reminds me of "Mad Libs"

Anybody remember those????


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I danced with a ninja because the voices told me to.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Duff I remember those, they are pretty funny!


----------



## badboys1517 (Jan 1, 2005)

I kicked your mom because I'm sexy and do what I want.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I yelled at my sister because I'm sexy and I do what I want.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Duff112 said:


> I choked on a banana because I'm sexy and I do what I want...
> 
> Pretty funny Dunny..... Reminds me of "Mad Libs"
> 
> Anybody remember those????


YES!!! I still buy them! Click here to play online: http://us.penguingroup.com/static/packages/us/yreaders/madlibs/fun.html

Damn, there are a lot of sexy people here... and I'm just simply NOT a homosexual.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I kicked an IPOD because I am cool like that.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

I dry humped a permanent marker because thats how I roll..


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I dry humped a bull because the sheep wasn't available.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I sang to my science teacher because I'm a ninja.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I dry humped a goat because a constable wasn't... uh, nevermind.


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

I smoked a permenant marker because im sexy and i'll do what i want.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

I kicked my sister because I am a Ninja.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

I dry humped a noodle because I'm sexy and I do what I want.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I ran over my cellphone because that's how I roll.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

I dry humped your mom because I was drunk.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

I sang to a fork because I'm sexy and I do what I want.


----------

